# Stance width too wide?



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Damn...I'm 6'1" and 245lbs. and that's the same stance that I have.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If it's comfy who cares?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

That is pretty wide for someone your size but if it feels comfortable and you don't feel any hang-ups in the rest of your riding why the heck not?

By the 6' and 24 inches and 215 lbs

By the way what size board are you on?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton151 said:


> I was wondering if my stance is to wide. im 5'5 and about 105 pounds, my stance is at 25 inches. Its feels pretty comfy. This is my second year riding, i spend most of my time in the park. i can do medium jumps, boxes, and small rails.


Someone get this guy a cowboy hat.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya he's gotta be bow legged....

I'm twice his weight and height dam near and my stance is 23-24


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> By the 6' and 24 inches and 215 lbs
> 
> By the way what size board are you on?



159cm(wide) on a Capita BDI.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

xelxguapo said:


> 159cm(wide) on a Capita BDI.


That seem normal to me since I also am on a 159w.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> That is pretty wide for someone your size but if it feels comfortable and you don't feel any hang-ups in the rest of your riding why the heck not?
> 
> By the 6' and 24 inches and 215 lbs
> 
> By the way what size board are you on?


Im riding a 2009 burton blunt 151


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I can bomb down the hill fine to, carving isnt a problem


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I recommend canted footbeds, depending on what bindings you're using.

Riding that wide would destroy my knees, personally, but if it works for you more power to you.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

wow thats a huge stance width for ur height.

maybe ur canadian and meant to say 25cm:laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

25 inches at 5'5"?! Damn. Hey if it works. I'm 6' and rode a 26" stance and it was really good for jibbing but brought it in to 25 for more all mtn.


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

As long as it works for you, it's fine. Stance width (like angles) are something that are highly individual.

However, if you are unsure if other stances might work better for you, why not bring a srewdriver with you to the mountain and experiment a bit? That way you get to be sure what stance width works the best. It really only takes a couple of runs down a groomer to find out if a new stancewidth is better, so in half an hour you should be able to try pretty much the full range on your board.

Pick the one that works best for you, but there is no shame in experimenting a bit.

(6'1" here and a stance width of 22", if I tried to ride with 25" I would bust my knees I think!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Surrendermonkey said:


> (6'1" here and a stance width of 22", if I tried to ride with 25" I would bust my knees I think!)


Well im 14 so i dont think my knees giving out are that big of an issue yet. :laugh:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Burton151 said:


> Well im 14 so i dont think my knees giving out are that big of an issue yet. :laugh:


Easy to say now youngster. Seriously though if you feel any tweaking or strain in your knees re-think it a little. Constant strain on your knees can lead to knee issues a lot early in life than you might think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Burton151 said:


> I was wondering if my stance is to wide. im 5'5 and about 105 pounds, my stance is at 25 inches. Its feels pretty comfy. This is my second year riding, i spend most of my time in the park. i can do medium jumps, boxes, and small rails.


Your stance might feel "alright" but you might ride even better with a less wide stance. Are you sure you measured the stance width correctly (center of binding to center of binding)? I ride a GNU 157 CHB MTX and the widest stance width you can set on the board is about 23.5". I'm 6'0" and ride about a 21" stance width, though I'm thinking of trying out the board at a 22" or 23" stance. Many people think a good starting point for stance width is to set it close to or between the width of your shoulders and the length from the top of your kneecap to the floor (while standing).


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Idk. That's abnormally wide. I'm not confident that's good for your legs, especially since you're growing.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to see a picture of this. Seriously, take one.

I just moved my stance from 21 to 22 inches. I'm 5'9" and it feels like the max I could possibly go and still be comfortable (Riding a 153 board). What are your binding angles? I feel like you'd have to be extremely ducked to make that stance work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> I want to see a picture of this. Seriously, take one.
> 
> I just moved my stance from 21 to 22 inches. I'm 5'9" and it feels like the max I could possibly go and still be comfortable (Riding a 153 board). What are your binding angles? I feel like you'd have to be extremely ducked to make that stance work.


How do you upload pics? and i'll post one.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

norollerblades said:


> Are you sure you measured the stance width correctly (center of binding to center of binding)?


I think you are on the right track here.

Is that how you measured, Burton 151?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i did but i just got done fixing them and now there at 23 inches. it feels a little easier on the knees.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

there's no way you measured right and were at a 25" stance. i just measured my old ns t5 172 and the widest stance i could get was 23.5. remember its from center of disc to center of the other, not outside to outside.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> there's no way you measured right and were at a 25" stance. i just measured my old ns t5 172 and the widest stance i could get was 23.5. remember its from center of disc to center of the other, not outside to outside.


Umm no its very possible. I would guess that his board has a max stance of 24 inches like a lot of boards that size do,then if you adjust your bindings to go out another half inch on each side that makes 25.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely wide as shit, no doubt. I'm 5'11" and ride with a 21.5" width. Any wider and I struggle in the trees and the trees are no place to struggle.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Umm no its very possible. I would guess that his board has a max stance of 24 inches like a lot of boards that size do,then if you adjust your bindings to go out another half inch on each side that makes 25.


fair enough...still want to see pics. 25" stance is absurd.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Both of the guys I ride with daily have super wide stances. As wide as the world will allow to be exact. I'm gradually getting wider and wider until I notice that turning is degraded I'm at about 23 and 3/4 I'm 5 9ish.


----------

